# Mein Neuanfang



## Itirian (6. April 2010)

So Gute Nacht erstma ihr Nachtschwärmer und frohe Ostern =)

Also zum Thema,
Da sich Heute meine Gilde nach 4 schönen Jahren aufgelöst hat und die meisten Spieler entweder aufgehört und getranst haben,
habe ich mir gedacht ich wage einen Neuanfang auf einem anderen Server =)
So nun suche ich nur noch eine passende Gilde für mich .
Ich wende mich an euch in diesem Forum da nicht erst auf einen Server transen will und dann merken das dort einfach nix los ist =)
Also ich suche eine Nette aktive Raidgilde deren Raidzeiten vorzugsweise Montag,dienstags Abends sind (bitte keine hardcoreraider =) denn stress hatte ich jetzt
lang genug) und auf allyseite bitte, will ja nicht mehr Geld als nötig ausgeben =)
In der Gilde soll auch der Umgang miteinander ein wichtiges Thema sein und nicht nur eine Raidzweckgemeinschaft .
Also ich spiele seit LK eine Balance Druidin und meine sie zu beherrschen =)
Meine eq besteht hauptsächelich aus ICC und PDK .

Danke fürs melden .


----------



## Al_xander (6. April 2010)

Teldrassil, United, is teils Fun-Gilde teils Raid-Gilde Dienstag Abends Donnerstags / Freitags (weiß nich mehr genau ^^ ) und samstags wird ICC geraidet kannst ja ma den Mèphi ansprechen ist der GM


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (6. April 2010)

Hey,

@Thissgrimm bitte lass diesen Privatserver blödsinn. 

Also such dir halt eine gut bevölkerten Alli Server und schau dir dort mal Gilden an die dir zusagen. Auf manchen Servern gibt es ja eine Gildenhalle oder schau im Realm-Forum vorbei. Streng dich halt ein bisschen an, dann wirst du schon fündig und bewirb dich bei der Gilde.


----------



## Ludeno (14. April 2010)

hi,also ich denke wir sind so eine gilde die du suchst, allerdings auf der richtigen seite, nämlich horde :-)wenn ud doch interesse hast, schreib hier doch mal was, oder erstelle dir auf unserem server einen char und whisper mich an ! dann können wir in ruhe mal schnacken um zu schauen ob wir das sind was du suchst .bis dahin viel erfolg


----------

